# A/V Receiver



## RJCrawf (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi, i'm currently in the market for an A/V receiver and know very little about them. I've been scouring the internet trying to find something that has the features i'm looking for but it is doing my head in, so I thought i'd see if any of the experienced folk here can help. 

What i've noticed is that most receivers tend to have quite a few HDMI ports these days, which is good. But what's giving me trouble during my research is finding out:

1: If receivers have an in-built Digital TV-tuner.

Just so I know whether or not i'll need to connect up a set top box. A lot of the receivers I look at don't really mention it, so i'm wondering if it's just a given, or not a common feature.

2: If the USB port is able to playback video files.

Most of the Receivers i've found with USB input seem to boast its ability to play music but never mentions video. USB video playback is something I use extensively on my other tv's and would like that feature for my Home Theater.

In-built Blu-ray player would be handy, but not necessary as I have a PS3. I have looked at the Pioneer VSX 1122-K and it seems as though it is almost perfect for what I want and at a reasonable price, however nothing I could find indicated it could play video via USB.

Any insight and help is much appreciated.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

RJCrawf said:


> Hi, i'm currently in the market for an A/V receiver and know very little about them. I've been scouring the internet trying to find something that has the features i'm looking for but it is doing my head in, so I thought i'd see if any of the experienced folk here can help.
> 
> What i've noticed is that most receivers tend to have quite a few HDMI ports these days, which is good. But what's giving me trouble during my research is finding out:
> 
> ...


Bottom line: go hear it and bring a USB with videos in a number of formats. If you're buying on line - read the return policy carefully. Hope this helps.


----------



## RJCrawf (Jun 8, 2013)

I am looking online, mainly because there is only really one hifi store nearby that carries a decent selection, and I've noticed their pricing is a bit more expensive compared to what I've seen online.

Also I'm on crutches at the moment, but once I'm off them I might have to make a trip to the store and test a few out, then perhaps look for better prices elsewhere.

Other than that thought some would come with a digital tv tuner. Just trying to reduce the number of boxes all hooked up so it doesn't look cluttered. Oh well.

Thanks a lot though, been very helpful.


----------

